# Ist Dead Space 2 in der UK-Version Steam oder Origin?



## brazzjazz (22. August 2014)

Moin,
weiß jemand, ob man beim Dead Space in der UK-Version das Spiel bei Steam oder bei Origin einloggt? Ich habe das Spiel schon mal hier in Deutschland gekauft, es wird aber bei Origin eingeloggt und daher funktioniert der Widescreen Fixer nicht mehr. Also muss irgendeine Version her, die bei Steam läuft.
Danke.


----------



## Galford (22. August 2014)

Das erste Dead Space und Dead Space 2* kommen als Retailversion normalerweise komplett ohne Origin aus. Zwischen 2008 und 2011 hat EA noch auf einen anderen Kopierschutz gesetzt (Edit: "SecuROM and/or Solidshield"). Eine Liste der Spiele gibt es hier: EA Game Authorization Management Tool

Für Hot Pursuit, Undercover, Burnout Paradise etc. - alles als Retailversionen - z.B. muss ich ebenso wenig Origin starten.

Für was eigentlich ein Widescreenfix? Das Spiel unterstützt doch 16:9 und 16:10 Formate? Oder meinst du für zwei bis drei Bildschirme?

Im Bezug auf digitale Versionen:
Schau halt nach ob du bei einem Key-Store eine englische Version mit Steam-Key findest. Afaik läuft die dann zwar über Steam, aber Origin wird nicht benötigt.

Edit: 
Du musst natürlich darauf achten auch einen Key für Steam zu kaufen, oder du kaufst das Spiel eben direkt über Steam. Wie du da rankommst ist mir persönlich egal, ob mit VPN oder sonst was.

Edit 2: 
Ja, es gab mal die Meldung von ein paar Leuten, dass bei Steam gekauften EA-Spiele, bei ihnen in Origin aufgetaucht sind. Aber das bedeutet nur das sie bei Origin registriert sind. Aber Origin wird nicht benötigt um das Spiel zu spielen. Nur wenn du Online spielen willst, musst du dich natürlich mit einem EA-Account einloggen - Origin selbst muss man aber trotzdem nicht ausführen. Wohlgemerkt, ich spreche hier vor allem von den Spiele aus 2008-2011. Spiele aus 2011/2012 oder später, wie Mass Effect 3, Battlefield 4, NFS Rivals etc. gibt es eh gar nicht bei Steam.

*Edit 3: 
In deiner Überschrift steht Dead Space 2, im Text nur Dead Space (ohne die 2). Trotzdem, was ich geschrieben habe gilt für Dead Space 1 und 2. Retailversionen sind ohne Origin (siehe Liste). Beide Spiele unterstützen 16:9 und 16:10 Formate. Problem dürfte es normalerweise höchsten bei Multi-Monitor-Setups geben.

Edit 4:
So steht es bei Steam zu Dead Space 2:


> INTERNET-VERBINDUNG, ONLINE-AUTHENTIFIZIERUNG UND AKZEPTANZ DES ENDBENUTZER-LIZENZVERTRAGES WERDEN BENÖTIGT, UM SPIELEN ZU KÖNNEN. ZUGANG ZU ONLINE-ANGEBOTEN UND / ODER *ONLINE-FEATURES SETZEN EINEN EA-ACCOUNT* UND DIE REGISTRIERUNG DES SPIELS MIT DEM BEIGELEGTEN UND EINMALIG EINSETZBAREN PRODUKTCODE VORAUS. REGISTRIERUNG IST AUF EINEN EA-ACCOUNT PRO PRODUKTCODE BESCHRÄNKT. DER PRODUKTCODE IST NACH SEINER BENUTZUNG NICHT ÜBERTRAGBAR. DIE EA-ONLINE-DATENSCHUTZRICHTLINIEN UND DIE NUTZUNGSBEDINGUNGEN KÖNNEN AUF http://www.ea.com/ GELESEN WERDEN. SIE MÜSSEN 13 JAHRE ODER ÄLTER SEIN, UM EINEN EA-ACCOUNT REGISTRIEREN ZU KÖNNEN. *DAS SPIEL NUTZT SOLIDSHIELD-KOPIERSCHUTZMASSNAHMEN.* (http://www.solidshield.com/en). DAS SPIEL KANN AN BIS ZU FÜNF COMPUTERN GLEICHZEITIG GESPIELT WERDEN. BENUTZER KÖNNEN EINRICHTEN WELCHE COMPUTER AUTORISIERT ODER DEAUTORISIERT SIND UM DAS SPIEL SPIELEN ZU KÖNNEN. BESUCHEN SIE *http://activate.ea.com/deauthorize/* FÜR WEITERE INFORMATIONEN ÜBER DAS DEAUTORISIEREN. EA KANN ZUSÄTZLICHE SPIEL-INHALTE UND / ODER UPDATES KOSTENLOS ZUM SPIEL HINZUFÜGEN, WENN DIESE VERFÜGBAR SIND.


 Im Prinzip, das was ich bereits geschrieben hatte.

Edit 5: 
Vielleicht geht es dir auch darum das Field of View zu ändern, denn das scheint man mit dem Widescreen-Fixer ebenso zu können. Das musste ich aber selbst auch zuerst durch googeln herausfinden, dass dies damit geht.

 Beide Spiel scheinen sogar recht guten Widescreen-Support zu haben. Nur Dead Space 2 macht bei Multi-Monitor-Setups leichte Probleme:
http://www.wsgf.org/dr/dead-space
http://www.wsgf.org/dr/dead-space-2/en


----------



## brazzjazz (22. August 2014)

Hallo,
mir geht es darum, den FOV zu ändern. Das geht nur mit der Steam-Version, die Origin-Version stürzt ab...


----------



## Galford (22. August 2014)

Wie gesagt, die Retailversion (DVD) kommt ohne Origin aus (kann aber auch nicht bei Steam registriert werden). Keine Ahnung ob der Fix dann bei der ganz normalen Version funktioniert.
Zumindest ist mir keine Retailversion bekannt, bei dem Origin-Zwang später hinzugefügt wurde. Aber bei mir kommt DS1 (gekauft 2008) und DS2 (gekauft 2011) ohne Origin aus.

Ansonsten, die digitale Version auf Steam ist ohne Origin. Nur wenn du den Multiplayer (DS2) spielen willst, brauchst du einen EA-Account, aber nicht Origin selbst.


----------



## brazzjazz (22. August 2014)

Aber die deutsche DVD müsste doch auch Retail sein, und dann bräuchte ich mir gar nicht erst die UK-Version zu besorgen..?

Edit: Es kann auch sein, dass ich eigentlich nur EA und nicht Origin habe, jedenfalls kein Steam, und dann ist das fürchte ich gegessen mit der Steam-Version, da die in Deutschland ja wegen unserer verehrten USK nicht erhältlich ist.


----------



## Galford (24. August 2014)

Schreiberling schrieb:


> Aber die deutsche DVD müsste doch auch Retail sein, und dann bräuchte ich mir gar nicht erst die UK-Version zu besorgen..?
> 
> Edit: Es kann auch sein, dass ich eigentlich nur EA und nicht Origin habe, jedenfalls kein Steam, und dann ist das fürchte ich gegessen mit der Steam-Version, da die in Deutschland ja wegen unserer verehrten USK nicht erhältlich ist.



Ja, die deutsche DVD Version müsste ohne Origin auskommen, und wenn du die hast brauchst du eigentlich keine UK Version. Wie gesagt, die Retail-Versionen lassen sich allerdings nicht bei Steam aktivieren (bei Origin schon, aber das muss nicht sein). 

Nur, warum sollte der Widescreenfix nur mit der Steamversion funktionieren? Sicher das deine deutsche Version von Dead Space 2 auf die aktuellste Version gepacht ist? Am besten Origin gar nicht starten (falls du das auf deinem PC hättest), das Spiel von DVD installieren und Patch drauf. Dann müsste das Spiel genau auf der selben Version sein, wie auf Steam. Funktioniert der Widescreefix zum ändern des FOV dann nicht? 
Ach, und mach von der .exe die du überschreiben musst, lieber ein Backup.


Edit: 
Hab etwas gesucht, und der Typ hier meint, mit Patch würde der Widescreenfixer funktionieren.


----------

